# Hi from PoetEdits



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking forward to registering and waiting for a morning off to do it. I write poetry and a few essays. About three and a half years ago, I made my first submission to a Chicago anthology and it was accepted. Miraculous, I thought. Maybe I should keep writing. So, I did. Since then, I have had around 10 poems per year accepted in various journals, anthologies, and poetry books. 

In the beginning, I wrote some memoir pieces for the sole purpose of keeping my sanity during a personal crisis. Some have been published under a pseudonym.  I am now considering some of those pieces as a chapbook collection. Now, I write mostly about other things, including nature and animals. 

It is not lost on me how much I have to learn about poetry and writing in general. My hope is to learn from all of you and to offer some ideas in return. I'm looking forward to getting to know many of you. Thank you to the moderators for accepting me on this forum.


----------



## PiP (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi fellow poet and congratulations on having so much of your work accepted for publication!  

We have a flourishing poetry community at WF and we even organise a couple of monthly Poetry challenges. We also have a poetry discussion board which covers some interesting topics. Why not join the latest discussion on Free Verse? And a Poetry workshop - not visible to search engines or members with less than ten posts. Hope to see you there and read some of your work!

Welcome


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 4, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been looking forward to registering and waiting for a morning off to do it. I write poetry and a few essays. About three and a half years ago, I made my first submission to a Chicago anthology and it was accepted. Miraculous, I thought. Maybe I should keep writing. So, I did. Since then, I have had around 10 poems per year accepted in various journals, anthologies, and poetry books.
> 
> ...






Hello, PoetEdits, welcome to wonderful WF! First, let me congratulate you on being published, that is a fabulous accomplishment ... You should be very proud...

You said in your post that you wrote to keep your sanity, while going through a personal crisis... I can relate to that.. For that reason, poetry is my passion...
Take a look around and explore all that WF offers.. check out the Poetry boards, and the poetry challenges, they are a fabulous way to keep you inspired and challenged... My name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous Poetry thread, hope to see you there...
Oh, if you need any assistance, please feel free to ask a mentor, we are here to help


----------



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for the welcome, Carol and Firemajic! As far as keeping my sanity, Firemajic, that is debatable. :rugby: At least for now, let's assume that I did. I'm looking forward to reading your work and getting to know you both. Best, Denise


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome, Carol and Firemajic! As far as keeping my sanity, Firemajic, that is debatable. :rugby: At least for now, let's assume that I did. I'm looking forward to reading your work and getting to know you both. Best, Denise





Hahaaa.... yeah, well.... a little insanity makes for some intriguing poetry....  
What kind of poetry do you write? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Gumby (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to the site.  And congratulations on being published, what a great accomplishment! Please don't hesitate to ask if you've any questions, you only need send a PM to any staff and we will do our best to answer.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome, Denise!  It's great to have an experienced poet join us. The poetry forums are pretty active and get consistent and meaningful feedback from the members here. You will be a wonderful asset around the place.

Once you settle in, you might enjoy our monthly poetry challenge. Who knows, you might even agree to be a judge every now and then, or help out with the Purple Pip challenge perhaps? But, for now, have a good look around the forums and feel free to jump in with a comment or two whenever you see something that interests you. You will begin to feel at home in no time - this is a super-friendly place, full of talent. Have fun!

jen


----------



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 5, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hahaaa.... yeah, well.... a little insanity makes for some intriguing poetry....
> What kind of poetry do you write? Inquiring minds want to know....


I write poetry on a wide variety of topics and even do experimental poetry. What I mean by "experimental" is that it is usually appreciated by no one but me. Ha! I did one on "Saturday Morning Surfing" toggling back and forth from Fox News to CNN to "I Love Lucy" to "Roy Rogers." Took it to critique. One or two liked it, one hated it (citing 'That's not poetry!') and most were lukewarm. I called it collage poetry, which it was, sort of ... Anyway, I'm still learning. I intend to write more limericks before years's end. What kind do you write?


----------



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for the welcome, Gumby and Jenthepen. I will help out any way I can, of course, but I still consider myself very much the student.


----------



## PiP (Nov 5, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> What I mean by "experimental" is that it is usually appreciated by no one but me.



I think my poetry could be classed as experimental.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 5, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome, Gumby and Jenthepen. I will help out any way I can, of course, but I still consider myself very much the student.



Ha, we're all learning here, Denise. 

By the way, if you like writing Limericks, check out the Limerick thread here


----------



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 5, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> Ha, we're all learning here, Denise.
> 
> By the way, if you like writing Limericks, check out the Limerick thread here


Will definitely check that out!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> I write poetry on a wide variety of topics and even do experimental poetry. What I mean by "experimental" is that it is usually appreciated by no one but me. Ha! I did one on "Saturday Morning Surfing" toggling back and forth from Fox News to CNN to "I Love Lucy" to "Roy Rogers." Took it to critique. One or two liked it, one hated it (citing 'That's not poetry!') and most were lukewarm. I called it collage poetry, which it was, sort of ... Anyway, I'm still learning. I intend to write more limericks before years's end. What kind do you write?






Collage poetry... sounds intriguing... Hopefully you will post some of your work, I would love to read it.. 
I kinda drift to the dark side, when I write..


----------



## Deleted member 60185 (Nov 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Collage poetry... sounds intriguing... Hopefully you will post some of your work, I would love to read it..
> I kinda drift to the dark side, when I write..


I will post some of my work when I get around to it. Right now just learning how to use the forum and meeting other poets/writers. Have you posted some of your dark side poetry on this forum? I would love to read some of your work if you could post a link or just tell me where to look.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 6, 2016)

PoetEdits said:


> I will post some of my work when I get around to it. Right now just learning how to use the forum and meeting other poets/writers. Have you posted some of your dark side poetry on this forum? I would love to read some of your work if you could post a link or just tell me where to look.




Scroll down the main page to the Poetry thread... there you will find my poetry and many really beautiful poems from all the WF poets... happy reading


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome Denise!

You'll find that you can now edit your profile picture and signature as you have gone through "the trial of ten posts". As mentioned, you might want to check out the poetry section and also our Writing Contests and Prompts if you are interested.

Congratulations on being published! = D

Looking forward to seeing you around the forum! Cheers!


----------

